# Favourite OLL/PLL



## Lorken (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine is:





R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 
and for PLL:
Z prem: U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U

What's yours?


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 23, 2010)

Favorite because of speed:
OLL: The T's or the Sune/antisune
PLL: U/A

Favorite because of feel:
OLL: Chameleon
PLL: Ra, T, Y


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

Anti sune- R U2 R' U' R U' R'

J - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
U - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Lorken why do you use such a long alg for that OLL?? O__O


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 23, 2010)

Favorite OLL: T, though I really enjoy doing the diagonal lightning bolt case a lot (R' F R U R' U' F' U R)
Favorite PLL: Mmmmmm... Tough one. U perm is probably fastest, and gets me excited if I had a good F2L+OLL, so probably that. Favorite alg by feel is this particular G perm (L')2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F' which feels to me to be my most coordinated, fastest sustained turns per second, left handed alg out of all the ones I can do. Doing this alg makes me almost feel like I'm left handed, I love it! 

Chris


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL
1. antisune
2. T's
3. sune
4. Square shaped one's

PLL
1. Jb perm
2. U perms


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 23, 2010)

last layer doesn't have to be on U :3

OLL - M' U M'
PLL - E2 M E2 M'


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 23, 2010)

Antisune and clockwise U perm

Actually, anything 2 gen


----------



## Lorken (Oct 23, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Lorken why do you use such a long alg for that OLL?? O__O


 
Is it really long? I enjoy doing it though. I also like the chameleon OLL. lol. Everyone seems to be talking about algorithms that I didn't learn cause I do 4LLL. Trying to recognize so many PLL's is hard.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 23, 2010)

That alg is very long.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 23, 2010)

Sune
T-perm


----------



## Kynit (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F', so much fun 
Also the Pi OLL is amazing (the Jeff Air one)
PLL: I can't really pick just one... T, Js, H, and Us I guess


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2010)

T OLL (R U R' U' R' F R F')
Ja or Jb.

sune OH (I do RH anti-sune reflection)
Zperm OH, or F.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL: R' U' R U y'x' R U L' U' M'

PLL: F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2


----------



## Pusha (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL - R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
PLL - E perm x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 23, 2010)

M' U M U2 M' U M
R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL: Sune and Antisune
PLL: J Perm, U Perm, T Perm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
OLL=J perm or A perm

OH, anti sune (because it's one of the few i dont suck at )
pll would probably have to be F perm (it's fun as hell to perform but slow . or V... i feel beast doing it fast =D


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Sune
Reverse N (the one that has a z in it) (I know i'm crazy)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2010)

OLL: Anti Sune for speed, OLL 30 for fun, and RURU' R'FRF' / their inverses / their fat versions and fat inverses.

PLL:
Speed: T, Aa/b, Ua/b
Fun but also fast: H, Z, Gd/c (I used to hate all G perms, but practice really paid off).


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> OLL: OLL 30 for fun,


 
Hey, just a question: What alg do you use for that OLL?

I've been using M (T on left OLL) M', but I don't really like it.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 23, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Mine is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Have you tried U2 + (r’ U’) (R’ U L) (U’ R U) ?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> Hey, just a question: What alg do you use for that OLL?
> 
> I've been using M (T on left OLL) M', but I don't really like it.


 
R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' is what i use and it's sossoosso fats and i <3 that OLL


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' is what i use and it's sossoosso fats and i <3 that OLL


 
How do you execute that? O_O


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> *R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')x3 R U' R' *is what i use and it's sossoosso fats and i <3 that OLL


 
Fixed


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2010)

It's what I use as well. Joel Van Noort has it on his fingertricks page, and even mentions the same way I do it. You do R2 U R' as one finger trick. Hand placement for the first R2 is right index on FDR middle on FR and ring on FUR. R2 U R' is self-explanatory, then the B' is executed by your ring finger. R U' is self-explanatory as well. Then regrip to the original hand position for the next R2 U R (self explanatory) then B is with index while it's down there, then R'.

I might try your alg though. By T on left do you mean F' L' U' L U F or do you mean f U R U' R' f' ? You actually meant the one I didn't mention, but still tried (the LH SM + SH), but you forgot to tell me there's a U' after M 

IChanZero: Why did you "fix" his alg?

Lorken: You can also do y2 (or U2 for AUF) F R F' r U R U' r' to solve that. That is the inverse of Chameleon, which is r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> Fixed


 
that's not what i use, so it's not fixed


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

M' U' L' U' L U L F' L' F M'

lol mb, forgot U'


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2010)

Ryan: Try the way I typed out, it flows real nice. Just did a few of them got 1.77, 1.80, 1.66, 2.16, 1.40, 1.8, 1.71, 1.71, 1.41  I'm not going for TPS though, just smoothness, because this alg can lock up real easy like a G perm if you aren't careful


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2010)

R' F R U R' U' F' U R
M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M'


----------



## Lorken (Oct 23, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> Really? Have you tried U2 + (r’ U’) (R’ U L) (U’ R U) ?


 
Cheers dude, I got it off Lance's site but that was ages ago, I should probably update all my OLL's and PLL's since he hasn't cubed for a while now.
EDIT: It flows so nicely though 

Which one's better? inverse chameleon or that one above?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' is what i use and it's sossoosso fats and i <3 that OLL


 
That's a nice alg! Thanks..I'll use that for that angle from now on


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2010)

Favorite OLL is Antisune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Favorite PLL is U-Perm: M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' and A-Perm x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> That's a nice alg! Thanks..I'll use that for that angle from now on


 
your welcome! it's one of those algs i like performing just for the hell of it because it's fun


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> OLL - M' U M'


 
Has to be within a single layer though


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 25, 2010)

Pusha said:


> OLL - R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
> PLL - E perm x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


 
That OLL is nice from that angle. Maybe even better than U2 fat sune. 
I suck at that eperm though.

Awesome OLLs




f (R U) (R2 U' R' U R2 U' R') f' for the same awkward RyanReese posted, same angle I think. Sexy ass alg, not my favorite case for recognition however.




(R' U') (R' F R F') (U R) for the good C case. I sometimes perform it more like (R' U') (l' U R U') x (U R) good both ways




(r' U) (r2 U' r2' U' r2' U r') I do the first two moves from fingers on D thumb on U position, then regrip and air jeff the **** out of the rest of it. I perform the final U with my left index ala OH. PB of .78 or something crazy. The inverse solves the mirror cases - (r U') (r2' U r2 U r2' U' r) and I also do the Us with my left index which makes it a tad slower than its inverse for me. 




y2 (r' R2 U R' U) (r U2' r' U M') for the no edges oriented sune case. I just relearned this case, I used to use f sexy f' U F sexy F' crap but that's way to slow for me and prone to lock ups. Plus I'm better at recognizing/AUFing into this angle, with the block on front, or recognize just by corners, same way you'd do sune. Easier for me. It's inverse is good too - (r' R U') (r U2' r' U' R U') (R' + M')




(r U' r' U' r U r') y' R' U R and its lU mirror are awesome for knight moves.

Boss PLLs

Aa x' (R2 D2 R' U' R D2) (R' U R') is really awesome if you hold your fingers on F at the beginning to easily set up for a right ring-middle double trigger D2. Flows very nicely. defintely sub-1-able.

Aa with the solved block at FR - (R U R' F') (r U R' U') (r' F R2 U' R') aka jperm with a couple fat r's. Rarely use it but it's definitely fast, good for someone who sucks at the usual A perm commutator and knows j perm.

Ja(Lperm) - x' (r U' R' U L') (U2 R U' R' U2 R) strait up niklas anti sune. U2s with right index-middle double trigger. I regrip my left hand at the end of the first trigger.

Ra (R U' R' U' R U R) D (R' U' R) D' (R' U2 R') not bad, not great. lol i was on the wiki and was looking for this alg, didn't see it, but saw it's inverse. I hadn't even considered the idea to try it's inverse yet lol. It's not bad, idk which I like more. (R U2 R) D (R' U R) D' (R' U' R' U R U R' U) I'm not great with the D moves yet...

Doing the H perm (commonly used for OH) - R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 with two hands can be fun. put your thumb on the FRD sticker and your ring finger on the BRD sticker. keep your fingers planted the entire time, wrist turning it, doing the R moves with your left ring. very fun alg, useful for 2 gen solves, way faster this way for me.

tons more good algs but many have been posted already.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 25, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> last layer doesn't have to be on U :3
> 
> OLL - M' U M'
> PLL - E2 M E2 M'



How can E2 M E2 M' be better than M' U2 M?

I say:

For OLL : skip
And for PLL ... hmmm, Skip!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2010)

Small lightning bolt shape 1 - OLL 7 - r U R' U R U2 r'
Thanks to Dan Brown, 6 months of your crappy LBL actually helped me with somthing.

J-Perm b - R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 
When picking my PLLs I looked straight to that one, performed it once and my hands were like 'don't worry brain, I've got this one, you go back to thinking about food and chicks'. Never had to look at the alg again.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Doing the H perm (commonly used for OH) - R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 with two hands can be fun. put your thumb on the FRD sticker and your ring finger on the BRD sticker. keep your fingers planted the entire time, wrist turning it, doing the R moves with your left ring. very fun alg, useful for 2 gen solves, way faster this way for me.


Kinda funny indeed. You do the 3rd U2 with left finger I suppose.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2010)

Weston has a good video on how to execute that H Perm 2H.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> Kinda funny indeed. You do the 3rd U2 with left finger I suppose.



I use my right index-middle double flick. left is possible, but i'm better with my right.



fatboyxpc said:


> Weston has a good video on how to execute that H Perm 2H.


 
weston's h perm vid 

it's where i learned, though I had seen woner doing it before.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2010)

OLL: R' F R U R' U' F' U R; R' U' F U R U' R' F' R.

PLL: My Y-perm: (R2 U' R2 U' R2 U) y' (R U R') B2' (R U' R').
Na-perm: (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R').

These are fun to execute, imo.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> umbrella and train


oh lol, I forgot to mention what algs I use for them 





R' U' R U y'x' R U L' U' M'



F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' Lw2


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 26, 2010)

M' U M' U2 M' U M'
I used to use this for this case...
(M' U)X4 U (M' U)X3 M'

E2 M' E2 M'


----------



## Weston (Oct 26, 2010)

Favorite OLLs are the 9 move commutator COLLs since its easy to predict PLLs. (Or sune/T)
Favorite PLL is the Jason Baum U perm 
So fun :3


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' Lw2


 
Add this one to my list.

I do it as [x] U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2010)

Weston said:


> Favorite PLL is the Jason Baum U perm
> So fun :3



Care to share? I looked at the U perms on jason's site and just saw the RU ones and Alan.


----------



## teller (Oct 26, 2010)

OLL: Tricked out Headlights, my baby.





PLL: *Gb* - *R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U' D)* -- it's a blast


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

Favorite OLL (just cause it's fun)
f F' (R U R' U') R' F R' f'

Favorite PLL
H perm - M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
Z perm - M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Favorite OLL (just cause it's fun)
> f F' (R U R' U') R' F R' F'


I don't understand. What's your method ? Petroux ?
http://alg.garron.us/?stage=OLL&animtype=solve&alg=f+(R+U+R'+U')+f'+U+F+(R+U+R'+U')+F'


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> I don't understand. What's your method ? Petroux ?
> http://alg.garron.us/?stage=OLL&animtype=solve&alg=f+(R+U+R'+U')+f'+U+F+(R+U+R'+U')+F'


My bad. It's fixed.


----------



## PalashD (Oct 26, 2010)

OLL:Headlights
PLL: T perm


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Favorite OLL (just cause it's fun)
> f F' (R U R' U') R' F *R* f'



now it's fixed, not a bad alg btw, I might do it as an S, instead of f' F. other than the first two moves it flows very well.


----------



## Weston (Oct 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Care to share? I looked at the U perms on jason's site and just saw the RU ones and Alan.


 
R2' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2'
And the inverse, which is just reversing the direction of the U turns.
OH U fingertricks come in handy.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2010)

^
Oh.... that's just Alan, the Lars Petrus U perm. He invented it I believe, back in the day along with Sune and Niklas and others. 
That was the first edge cycle I learned. Back when I knew ~5 algs.


----------



## Weston (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh hehe my bad.
I just called it the Jason Baum alg since I saw him using it in a video and I haven't seen anyone else use it.
Yeah, it's a pretty common alg but the execution usually done with the solved edge in the back.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 26, 2010)

OLL: E4

PLL: U2' M2' U2' M2'


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

Weston said:


> R2' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2'
> And the inverse, which is just reversing the direction of the U turns.
> OH U fingertricks come in handy.


 
That's actually quite a nice alg. After ~40 tries I got 1.15 best, 1.20 avg5 and 1.37 avg12 with it  Keyboard btw

edit: and after about 40 tries I couldn't even sub-1.20 the <R,U> U perm. I suck that much >.<


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to use that alg but I performed it differently. I did an S instead of F/B moves, otherwise the alg is identical. I can't be fast w/that alg anymore, I tried 

Edit: Oh I lied, the one I used involved a U2 between the S turns, whoops!


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> now it's fixed, not a bad alg btw, I might do it as an S, instead of f' F. other than the first two moves it flows very well.


 
I use an S as well. I just didn't remember whether the notation was an E or S.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I use an S as well. I just didn't remember whether the notation was an E or S.


 
E for equator, S for slice, M for middle.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

There're all in the middle. M is for Meridian.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 27, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I used to use that alg but I performed it differently. I did an S instead of F/B moves, otherwise the alg is identical. I can't be fast w/that alg anymore, I tried
> 
> Edit: Oh I lied, the one I used involved a U2 between the S turns, whoops!


 
haha, I'm actually pretty sure executing it as an S' instead of (F B') is the same as (F B') z' which would turn the R2 into a U2, so therefore it probably is the same alg. Alan CW = R2 U (F B') R2 (F' B) U R2 but if you change it to S then it would become R2 U S' U2 S U R2 - look familiar?



Pyjam said:


> There're all in the middle. M is for Meridian.



lol i always thought middle too. Meridian makes a wee bit more sense. lol you said There're^ haha, just noticed that. 
They're all slice moves too, so why S for slice?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 27, 2010)

S is for standing.

anyway, favorite OLL: antisune
favorite PLL: F perm. Using the R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F, somehow one of my smoothest PLL's in actual solves, and that makes it my favorite because so many people hate F perms


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 27, 2010)

Hah, you're right  The alg I used is what you typed


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 8, 2010)

cyoubx said:


> Favorite because of feel:
> OLL: Chameleon
> PLL: *Ra*, T, Y


 
What's your algo for Ra please?


----------



## Karth (Nov 8, 2010)

OLL: Antisune, and both T cases
PLL: T, F, Ra


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2010)

I would gladly learn your wonderful algo for Ra because mine is the mirror of Rb. I do it with my left hand. I must be cursed because Ra happens once every 5 or 6 solves, and Rb almost never, really.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 11, 2010)

try (R U' R' U' R U R) D (R' U' R) D' (R' U2 R')


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 11, 2010)

Way better. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny2762 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Favorite Permutation*

This is kind of a random question, but which PLL is your favorite? My personal favorite is the T perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') I just love the way it flows.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

My favorite is also the T perm It's just several triggers strung together and I love it. 
While we are on the topic, my least favorite perms are G perms;P


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

H, U, T, J, F


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> H, U, T, J, F



You just named 1/3 of the plls...

Mine changes a lot, but it's currently R.


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> You just named 1/3 of the plls...
> 
> Mine changes a lot, but it's currently R.



I know. I like anything with M slices, and I love T and J and F is basically T.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 14, 2013)

I like that PLL when it's solved.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Johnny2762 said:


> This is kind of a random question, but which PLL is your favorite? My personal favorite is the T perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') I just love the way it flows.



Mine too, same alg. I think it's the first thing I do when trying out a new cube.


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL: Anti-sune
PLL: H-perm


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL: Antisune
PLL: E-perm (even though I use COLL)


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Favorite: E Perm
Least Favorite: N


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good question. 
I think for OLL I have to take the square one: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' or fat anti-sune.
PLL: Jb-Perm


----------



## ottozing (Aug 14, 2013)

M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' <3


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oll - double headlights 
PLL - Ub


----------



## Mr Kerby (Aug 14, 2013)

ll skip forever


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL - r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2013)

My favorite one is the one that solves the permutation UR->UF->UL->UB->UR and UBR->UFR->UFL->UBL->UBR.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 14, 2013)

<3 U-perms


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL: l' U R D' R' U' l B (or x R' U R D' R' U' R D x')
PLL: M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2'
And for 2x2:
OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PBL: R2 U' R2' U' D' R2 U' R2'.


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (if you count coll as oll)
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 14, 2013)

skip for both


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2013)

OLL: R' F R U R U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U R U R'
PLL: Jb perm and Z perm


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr Kerby said:


> ll skip forever


TOTALLY LOL!!!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

H perm. I'm always doing it when I'm not solving.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> H perm. I'm always doing it when I'm not solving.



I always do T-perm.. Must have done that million times. Still I am not fast at T-perm


----------

